

Ask HN: Any startups focused on social news trends? - vladfr

I&#x27;d like to know of a few examples of startups that tackle trending news topics based on number of stories, user engagement, social media stats etc<p>Found a few good examples in NewsWhip: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.newswhip.com&#x2F;news-app&#x2F;europe and http:&#x2F;&#x2F;timeline.com and wonder if there are any other approaches.
======
vladfr
Now that I think about it, mashable.com is a great example.

